#   2016

## Igor@D66

,   MS QSO (SWL):
  ,   -ZHR=120, ""  4  17 ,   14.12.2016.
______
*UPCOMING METEOR SHOWERS: DECEMBER 2016

December is, as usual, characterized by the return of one of the most  active (and probably the most reliable) major annual showers: the Geminids.
Geminids maximum is expected to occur on December 14th, 00h20m UT, with ZHR = 120 hr-1 at peak.  Since the peak has shown slight signs of variability in its rates and  timing in recent years, please note that the more reliably-observed  maxima during the past two decades have all occurred within the range  λsol = 261.5 and 262.4 degs, equivalent to 2016 December 13th, 08h UT to  December 14th, 05h UT.  Near-peak rates usually persist for almost a  day, while fainter meteors should be most abundant almost a day ahead of  the visual maximum. The Geminids peak is typically quite broad (thus  ensuring a several-days-long period of good MS activity), although the  rates sometimes decay fairly quickly after the maximum.*

______
,     http://www.on4kst.org/chat/start.php
p.s.    50  144MHz     10.12.2016

  ! 
GL

----------

